

Sprint backlog prioritization can be a hindrance - danielwertheim
http://danielwertheim.se/2013/10/24/how-i-think-sprint-backlog-prioritization-can-be-a-hinder/

======
VladRussian2
Scrum is designed for [ guaranteed ] latency, like an RT os, not
throughput/productivity or efficiency or any other objective, developers
feelings incl.

------
tunesmith
I guess the problem is what if the team doesn't deliver all the stories in the
sprint? This can happen when they don't know their velocity very well.

